# Cpt eeg



## yamaucca (Sep 18, 2013)

I am finding conflicting information on code selection for an EEG, in particular when to use 95819 and for awake and asleep. I have found 1) that 95819 can be used if an awake/asleep study was intended even if the patient did not sleep and conversely 2)95819 should only be reported if the patient actually slept, otherwise you report the code for awake and drowsy. Could someone provide clarification on this? 
Thanks - Crystal


----------



## mhstrauss (Sep 19, 2013)

yamaucca said:


> I am finding conflicting information on code selection for an EEG, in particular when to use 95819 and for awake and asleep. I have found 1) that 95819 can be used if an awake/asleep study was intended even if the patient did not sleep and conversely 2)95819 should only be reported if the patient actually slept, otherwise you report the code for awake and drowsy. Could someone provide clarification on this?
> Thanks - Crystal



This is from the AAN:

"Q: What is the difference between 95816 (EEG recording including awake and drowsy) and code 95819 (EEG recording including awake and asleep)?

A: The answer is that to use 95819 the patient must have fallen asleep and if not 95816 should be used. However, the line between drowsy and asleep can often be difficult to determine and it is permissible to use 95819 if a sleep study was intended, but, despite the best efforts of the technician, sleep was not obtained."


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## estorke (Oct 16, 2013)

our MD's dictate stage 2 sleep for code 95819


----------

